# Kabar Becker BK9 Badassery Survival Knife [Video]



## Hawk2014 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I got one... its a very good knife. I took it camping and did everything in that video. still sharp and no damage at all


----------

